# RESOLVED!!!! Craigslist bunny



## momof2buns (May 13, 2009)

My heart sank as soon as I saw this picture. It looks like they are keeping him/her in a 10 gallon aquarium. GEEZ, I want to save this bunny so badly, I just don't think I can convince hubby to squeeze in another bunny. :tears2:I'm think I'll email this person anyway....

http://texarkana.craigslist.org/pet/1168512818.html


----------



## paul2641 (May 13, 2009)

Poor bun!


----------



## momof2buns (May 13, 2009)

Ugh...well I sent an email and didn't expect to get such a quick reply! I asked several questions about the bunny but the only response I got was....'it's healthy. do you want it?'

:? ssd: :sosad


----------



## Moonlight (May 13, 2009)

Oh my goodness. I cannot believe that, poor bunny needs much more room then that. Are you able to get him/her? I hate seeing people do stuff like that on craigslist. I wish if people were going to get the animal they would be more responsible for them and take better care of them.


----------



## pla725 (May 13, 2009)

Another ill advised Easter bunny purchase. I hope you can rescue this bun.


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 13, 2009)

:cry1:

Evil.... It's a bunny not a goldfish for heaven's sake!!


----------



## momof2buns (May 13, 2009)

Ok...well I emailed her back, going to try to meet her tomorrow.....hubby has yet to know about all this :shock:. I would have Never in my wildest dreams thought that when I woke up this morning I would be getting another rabbit. But my goodness, I can stand an animal being abused. I bet you anything if this rabbit isn't given away by the end of the month-this person will let it go on the streets or in the woods...or at least that's the feeling I'm getting.


----------



## momof2buns (May 13, 2009)

Ack!! I have nothing for this bunny, no cage/feeder or water bottle....but I do have a lot of love.

tell me this will all work out...:hanging:

I think I may have a temorary cage and I'll have to get the other stuff.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 13, 2009)

I hope everything works out fot you. Bunny's cant live in an aquarium.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 13, 2009)

I'm so glad you're getting this bunny out of harm's way. If it becomes more than you can handle to have another, I'm sure a rescue or Humane Society would take her in from you without getting on their "bad list", especially if you print that ad out and keep it. I see so many bunnies on craigslist that I'd like to help but I just can't. Let us know how she is when you get her.


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 13, 2009)

Oh gosh. I'm so glad! I was nearly in tears when I saw the picture in the ad earlier...

I hope the meeting goes well.... Please update when you can!

:hugsquish:


----------



## momof2buns (May 13, 2009)

Iwill bepicking up the bunnyat 10:00am!! Hubby isn't exactly thrilled but at least he didn't say no, absolutely not!

Sadly, from what she wrote in her email that the rabbit was a gift to her kids (I'd bet an easter bunny) and it was up to them to take care of it, well they didn't and according to her the rabbit wasn't fed.:grumpy::XYou know, I just wanted to write, 'YOU as a parent should have monitored how the animal was being cared for!!' 

GRR So I don't know what condition the bunny will be in, it looks from the picture that he/she(yes the lady has no idea what gender) isn't too thin but then again it's a dark picture. I'm surethe bunny is malnurished because it's being fed walmart pet food-no hay/no quality pellets...

On a side note...she said "None of the accessories in the picture will come with the bunny." Oh I wasn't even going to bother responding to that, lol:shock:


----------



## BSAR (May 13, 2009)

I am glad you are rescuing this poor bunny!
Poor thing.....


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 13, 2009)

*BSAR wrote: *


> I am glad you are rescuing this poor bunny!
> Poor thing.....


:yeahthat: My heart sunk when I observed the photo. I hope your hubby will have a generous and caregiving quality to see this poor bun be properly cared for and experience a human's love.


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 13, 2009)

I'm so glad you're rescuing this poor little rabbit. It's back enough it is in an aquarium, but it's way too small to boot. If you can't keep the bunny yourself, maybe you could foster until you can find a good home.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 13, 2009)

if you cant keep the rabbit, and you dont have to just because you are taking it from these people, you can contact your rescues and agree to foster it for them to rehome it , or some will offer to list it on thier site , so this way it gets more traffic. If you can get into a rescue you can also get the rabbit seen by thier vet if thier is a problem, which if your husband isnt too thrilled with having another rabbit then he isnt going to be happy if the rabbit gets you guys a vet bill in the process


----------



## RexyRex (May 13, 2009)

*momof2buns wrote: *


> On a side note...she said "None of the accessories in the picture will come with the bunny." Oh I wasn't even going to bother responding to that, lol:shock:


Yeah...because you know we are ALL ABOUT keeping our bunnies in aquariums with cedar chips :rollseyes

Good for you for rescuing that bunny :great:


----------



## luvthempigs (May 13, 2009)

Well, Did you get the bunny???


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 13, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> if you cant keep the rabbit, and you dont have to just because you are taking it from these people, you can contact your rescues and agree to foster it for them to rehome it , or some will offer to list it on thier site , so this way it gets more traffic. If you can get into a rescue you can also get the rabbit seen by thier vet if thier is a problem, which if your husband isnt too thrilled with having another rabbit then he isnt going to be happy if the rabbit gets you guys a vet bill in the process



GRR gets a lot of new fosterers this way! When a person calls us with this type of situation, the first thing we ask is if they can foster until the bun is adopted. If necessary, we supply a pen or cage, litterbox, etc. Our fosterers usually offer to pay for pellets and hay, but we will pay for this too if necessary. GRR also pays for 100% of vet bills. We have a direct billing arrangement with our vet, so there is no out of pocket at allto the fosterer.

A large percentage of the fosterers want to foster again or even want to foster another rabbit.


----------



## Maureen Las (May 14, 2009)

Wow 
I'm really glad that you're saving that poor little bun

Luckiest day in that rabbit's life is tomorrow


----------



## FallingStar (May 14, 2009)

Oh my goodness!  Poor guy!
Great job for saving him, I bet that rabbit is going to be very happy to be taken into a loving home.


----------



## DeniseJP (May 14, 2009)

Can't wait to hear about the new bunny... I bet he is going to be very grateful for being rescued.

Pictures please and keep us posted....

Denise


----------



## momof2buns (May 14, 2009)

Just a few more hours! I woke up to storms this morning and can't go back to sleep...it's going to be a long morning. We have a pen and everything else for this bun now. About the shelters/rescues, I looked into it last night and the closest rabbit rescues are 2 1/2 to 3 hours away.:expressionlessSo I don't know if asking if I can be a foster would work with them being so far away? The shelters here locally are kill shelters so that won't be an option. So I'm going to try my hardest to keep him/her, money isn't an issue, it's really that we had to fight so hard for the landlord to let us have TWO rabbits and since we're squeezing a third in there, I don't know. lol 

The main goal right now is to get the bun out of the conditions he/she is in, 10:30am can't come fast enough.

:apollo:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 14, 2009)

I will talk to hubby about her if you cant keep her. If it is a male my options are limited as I would hope her to bond with storm. But mabye I can foster for bunnybuddies out here tell she finds a home. 

If you need help let me know PM box is open


----------



## BunLuvvie (May 14, 2009)

What a poor bunny! CEDAR CHIPS in a GLASS TANK That's WAAAAAAY too SMALL??!! Thank goodness there are people like you in the world to rescue that poor guy. *fumes* I wouldn't even keep a hamster or goldfish in there!! Those people...


----------



## Leowyldemi (May 14, 2009)

that is just tragic,i'm glad you're rescuing the poor thing, at least the bun'll get love and regular food and water from you,seeing stuff like that is so sad


----------



## momof2buns (May 14, 2009)

We're home!! He's so sweet and very curious! I was shocked when I saw him as I was expecting a New Zealand mix from her description and the picture, but no... its a Mini Rex!! 

Definately a buck, I'd say he's probably 4 months old too. Teeth look great, no signs of illness, he is on the thin side though, feel ribs and pin bones... but I can help him with that.:biggrin2:

Just opened the carrier:

















How could anyone neglect this baby?! :tears2:






He needs a name! Any suggestions???


----------



## paul2641 (May 14, 2009)

OMG He is so cute I love the one with him on this back how cute!!!


----------



## irishbunny (May 14, 2009)

Aw what a gorgeus little guy!
Was he in the glass tank when you went to get him?


----------



## tonyshuman (May 14, 2009)

Oh he is such a handsome guy! Those pics are so precious. About fostering through a shelter, you might be surprised. The shelter I help out at is technically a "kill" shelter, but they haven't euthanized bunnies for space in a very long time, and they have a really strong fostering program. They don't euth for medical reasons very often, and behavioral reasons euthanization is unheard of with the rabbits. But seeing how cute he is, you may want to keep him yourself!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 14, 2009)

He must be overjoyed to be out of there!!!! look at that wonderful shot of him on his back. 
We should pin these to the "Why Rescue?" thread. 

He just might be the happiest bun in the world!
Thank you so much for rescuing him :hug:


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (May 14, 2009)

I am so happy you got him, he is adorable!

Possible names (could be fun):

Fish Tank, Tank for short


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (May 14, 2009)

How about..... Theodore, Artie or Malcolm :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 14, 2009)

Congrats he is cute, how about his fur i am finding out for the first time how incredible thier fur is!!! HE is beautiful, good luck with him.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 14, 2009)

How about Craig? I too want a rex someday--they're so soft!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 14, 2009)

Claire come to Pa I have a black rex for adoption,lol


----------



## momof2buns (May 14, 2009)

This little guyis so starved for attention, I was scratching his ears and between them and he closed his eyes! I put him to sleep, I haven't seen a bun do that.It's going to be hard to give him up if I have to, but we'll see how things work out. He loves his pellets and hay-he even did some stomping, I gotta feeling he's going to be a little sassy when he gets his energy back with good nutrition!:biggrin2:

NorthernAutumn-that's fine if you want to move the pics to the Why Rescue thread...in a few months he should have some weight on him (you can see in the second pic his belly is sunken in)so I'll take some pics then too. Iwish there was some kind of awareness about Not keeping rabbits in aquariums-I've seen the pet stores do it too...wonder if it's because it's cheaper than a cage?Dunno, but he's so happy to be loose, I think I may see a binky before the weekis up.

Thanks for the names guys, actually, Craig is my dad's name. :blushan:Lol you know it does kinda fit him. I like Artie, or Jack, Ace, Hank....oh, I like Keno too. Boy names are so hard.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 14, 2009)

Oh My Gosh, he's so Handsome.

What a GREAT thing you did in saving him. The world needs more people like you. 

Can hardly wait to see what you are going to name him.

I look forward to more pictures of the Cutie.

Susan


----------



## DeniseJP (May 14, 2009)

OMIGOD!!!:faint::adorable:

What a cute bunny! The expression on his face is priceless in the first picture.

Congratulations and hope you find a good name for him. Give him a pat from me!

Denise


----------



## missyscove (May 14, 2009)

He's just adorable!
Well done in getting him out of there.


----------



## Leowyldemi (May 14, 2009)

you should call him frosting, because he's so sweet


----------



## BethM (May 15, 2009)

Bless you for getting this little guy out of a bad situation. 

What a cutie, I can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## jcl_24 (May 15, 2009)

What a wonderful little rabbit! You've helped him by rescuing him already, and he looks and sounds so lovely, I hope you get to keep him 

Jo xx

P.S. He has just made me ponder having a mini-rex rabbit in the future :big kiss:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 15, 2009)

Aahh, this story has warmed my heart. Well done for getting him out of that horrible situation. He is a gorgeous little boy, and sounds as if he 's making himself at home already 

Jan


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 16, 2009)

Oh goodness look at thim! He actually seems to have a nice coat, for being kept in such awful conditions. Looks like it might be a Mini Rex/Rex mix though, his ears are huge! 

I bet you he will never stop doing bunny 500's and binkies, now that he has the room too!  

Emily


----------



## Boz (May 16, 2009)

OMG he's so gorgeous!
I'm so glad you rescued him! :hug:


----------



## Spring (May 16, 2009)

What a gorgeous baby! My god, the logic some people have.. I will never understand it. 

The world needs more people like you, you are incredibly wonderful .


----------



## momof2buns (May 16, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone for the comments and support on taking this bun in. :group:He is so happy! He hasn't stopped doing binkies-LOL I just can't seem to capture them on my camera yet. 

He is infested with fleas *really* bad and looks like he has ear mites too. I just noticed this last night so I'm off to get revolution for all three and some flea bombs for the house.

I'm going to start a new thread in the blog section with pictures of the trio and hopefully be better at keeping it updated. I'm so glad everything turned out just fine!! Thanks for all the comments everyone!!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 17, 2009)

*momof2buns wrote: *


> Thank you so much everyone for the comments and support on taking this bun in. :group:He is so happy! He hasn't stopped doing binkies-LOL I just can't seem to capture them on my camera yet.
> 
> He is infested with fleas *really* bad and looks like he has ear mites too. I just noticed this last night so I'm off to get revolution for all three and some flea bombs for the house.
> 
> I'm going to start a new thread in the blog section with pictures of the trio and hopefully be better at keeping it updated. I'm so glad everything turned out just fine!! Thanks for all the comments everyone!!


Awesome Momof2buns. I hope Jack's story or photos get included in the Rescue Me section.

Happy now Jack !! :bunnydance: :nod

Ditto the comments from every RO forum member. :hug2:


----------



## DazyDaizee (May 17, 2009)

Before you got him and I saw the craigslist post I wishing he was closer so I could go pick him up myself, I felt so bad for him and worried about the type of person they'd give him to. I'm so glad you got him. I shouldn't even be allowed to look at Craigslist anymore.. I end up doing the same thing. Which is great for the animals, haha, but bad for the budget.


----------

